# Water dog?



## deman3 (Feb 17, 2011)

So I found a new FW LFS today and saw some water dog salamanders in a tank. Does anyone know anything about these? What are the minimum tank requirements? I am not sure where to post this so if it is posted in the wrong place I apologize.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I know nothing about them either, but my LFS has them too. They are so darn cute!!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The common name "water dog" can refer to various creatures, from giant salamander larvae, hellbenders, mudpuppies...some of which get very large (2-3 feet). I would suggest you google water dog and find a photo of what the store has, then research that species.

Byron.

P.S. None of these are true fish, so this thread should probably be in Vivariums? Kym, what say you?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Byron said:


> The common name "water dog" can refer to various creatures, from giant salamander larvae, hellbenders, mudpuppies...some of which get very large (2-3 feet). I would suggest you google water dog and find a photo of what the store has, then research that species.
> 
> Byron.
> 
> P.S. None of these are true fish, so this thread should probably be in Vivariums? Kym, what say you?


Yes, Vivariums it is.


----------



## tah1795 (Jan 30, 2011)

It is probably an Axolotl


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Whoa, what a face! Definitely not what I was picturing. I was thinking the warm and fuzzy face of a salamander or newt. That Axolotl is scary looking, lol.


----------



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

I got some eggs 20 days ago and they just hatched, you can follow the full development of them via my blog


Axolotls Update


----------



## deman3 (Feb 17, 2011)

tah1795 said:


> It is probably an Axolotl


These are them except the ones I saw were very dark colored.


----------

